# big toe hurts



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Are your nails properly trimmed? If your toes are moving up too much in the heelside turn, can you cinch the toe straps down further so you its tighter?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

laz167 said:


> i have three pairs of boots, salmons, dc and forums, and everytime i ride my big toes hurt. the boots fit pretty good. this weekend i was at killington and i realize that when i ride heelside my big toe are hitting the top of the boot, when i go heelside i have my toes up and hold that stance the whole time im riding heelside. do you think thats right or not???????????????????????????


try thicker socks. theyve got special snowboarding socks that have padding in the sock where you need it most or try cutting your toenails.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

redlude97 said:


> Are your nails properly trimmed? If your toes are moving up too much in the heelside turn, can you cinch the toe straps down further so you its tighter?


haha didnt even read your post and still said the nail thing...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

YEah thick socks woo hoo wrong. Get the liners heat molded with a cap just over the big toe, sounds like its more longer than anything and probably abnormally larger.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

considering that boots are designed to ensure a space between toes and boot to therefore produce a pocket of warm air to keep your feet from freezing, heat moulding won't do diddley.

clip yer nails, pad your dainty tootsies with thick socks if need be and basically, suck it up buttercup


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

The problem isn't your boots, or socks, it's your toe. Have it removed.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

sedition said:


> The problem isn't your boots, or socks, it's your toe. Have it removed.


WIN!
(filling in space)


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

*I have experienced the same problem...*

The pain I experienced was caused by the bidnings, and was specially prominent when I realy tightende the bidnings... I changed the bidnings and have no more problems...


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

I have had that problem before, it was my cheap $65 pair of AXIS Boots. I got a new pair of Burton Tribute and they fixed that problem for me, but just try everything everyone said on here first and if nothing helps go get some new boots or some painkillers.


----------

